# Additonal menu options for recordings



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd like the following options on a recording's menu:


When viewing info for recordings on the Tivo:
*Move to . . . * (would have a sub-menu that lists other Tivos & TivoToGo to move the recording to)
*Copy to . . .  * (same as Move To, but leaves a copy on the Tivo)

When viewing info for recordings on other Tivos or TivoToGo:
*Move to this Tivo * (moves a recording instead of just copying it)
*Delete recording * (deletes the recording on the other Tivo or TivoToGo)


I think at this point Copy to VCR is outdated and can be removed.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Ckought said:


> I think at this point Copy to VCR is outdated and can be removed.


Many, many, many people still frequently use this function. Remember that the "Record to VCR" function can also be used to record to any device, be it a VCR, DVD recorder, camera, etc.

Also remember that your suggestion would work very well (and has been frequently requested in similar forms before) but would fare useless to those who do not use TiVoToGo or MRV with multiple TiVos.


----------



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

I no longer have a VCR (it went in the trash when I hooked up the Tivo), so I don't know the extent of what the Record to VCR does -- but, when I've went into that option, it seems to just put up a screen saying that you can't do anything with the Tivo while it's transferring, then plays the show.

If it was a direct digital link to a digital VCR or DVD-R, I could see it being useful (you could transfer shows and watch / record other shows at the same time) -- but if all it does is just play the show out the normal a/v link then it's the same thing as just using the normal "Play" option (with dummy instructions about not changing channels while is transferring).


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

supasta said:


> Many, many, many people still frequently use this function. Remember that the "Record to VCR" function can also be used to record to any device, be it a VCR, DVD recorder, camera, etc.
> 
> Also remember that your suggestion would work very well (and has been frequently requested in similar forms before) but would fare useless to those who do not use TiVoToGo or MRV with multiple TiVos.


yes, but me with multiple TiVos would use these options everyday


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> yes, but me with multiple TiVos would use these options everyday


And I would also, don't get me wrong there!


----------

